# Whole Home DVR Service-HR-24



## szls188 (Jul 9, 2010)

I love new Technology and when I checked out the new HR-24 on this site that was somthing I wanted so I called DTV to get whole home DVR service and upgrade to a HR 24 I was told that they could not guarantee I would get a 24 it could be a 22 or a 23 DTV said if I want an HR-24 I would have to purchases one from Sams Club or Costco. I have been DTV customer for over 10 years I know how the game works but they would not budge.
has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

That is always the case from everything I have read here. I am new to D* and had my install done on 7/2. I ordered the Whole Home DVR service (and later added the ICK) and had them note that I requested the HR24, but they told me they could not guarantee anything.

When the installers showed up the first thing that they mentioned was that they had the two latest models to install for me (one HR24 and one H24) so it worked out for me, but I was a new customer so that may be slightly different.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, I signed up a few days ago with an installation on 07/14/10. The CSR said she could not promise an HR24-500 (as was promised when I called in June). I told her OK to the installation, but if they come with anything but an HR24, I'm calling it off. 

She said it's up to the installer. For some reason Direct TV will NOT give you the number of your local installer. I had a old number that I tried to call and I left a message, but no return call. 

Normally I at least get a call from DTV "confirming" the appointment. Not even a confirmation call. This is weird.


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

Janice805 said:


> Normally I at least get a call from DTV "confirming" the appointment. Not even a confirmation call. This is weird.


I think my confirmation call was like two or 3 days before the install. Did you sign up for WHDVR or the Connected Home feature?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, I think. Right now I'm using a hardwired ethernet connection to my main DVR (which I only connect at bedtime because I have to run a 22' cord from my router to my HR23 in my den) and in my bedroom I'm using a wireless thingy. I just have two connected. But, it's slow and you cannot RECORD on the other DVR (just see what's on the LIST)..

So, since I have multiple DVR's and am already paying the $3 x month, I signed up for the "real" system - SWM? DECA, etc.

I currently have three HR20-700's and my main room has an HR23-700. I need a DVR like the HR23/HR24 that has a larger hard drive. If they try to give me a 20/21/22, I will not accept it. Aarg .. and that would be bad because they already billed my credit card.


----------



## bmaldon (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the same issue of not being guaranteed to get the latest HD DVR model and after a few transfers through various customer service people, they directed me to the link below. You can order the specific model you want. The dealer ships directly to you and then you call DirecTV to activate.

solidsignal.com


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Be careful, some on this site frown upon you wanting the latest technology offered by DirecTV. Most on here think you should just "take what you can get" and be quiet.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

actually debell i believe several people here directed you to this very same site???


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wahooq said:


> actually debell i believe several people here directed you to this very same site???


I'm not talking about the site, I'm talking about him wanting the latest receiver from DirecTV and them responding that they can't provide it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well that is the current business model and that is one of the only ways around it...

Directv as standard practice does not let you cherrypick the models you receive..and have very little control of it in their current inventory system, you can order HD DVR's, HD receivers, SD receivers, SD DVRs, the specific model is not part of the equation...if unacceptable you use one of the other methods to guarantee you get what you want, or you choose another provider that meets your needs, end of story.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The CSRs have no control over the equipment inventory. If you read through the dozens of threads here on similar subjects it'll be obvious that the way the equipment is managed does not permit them to ensure that a particular model will be on the truck when the installer arrives at your door. 

Directv essentially treats all models in a certain class as being equivalent. So for dispatch purposes, a HR22, HR23 and HR24 are all the same thing.

For those that absolutely must have a certain model, you can ask the installer when they call 20-30 minutes before arriving if they have the model you want. If they say no, cancel the appointment.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

debell said:


> Be careful, some on this site frown upon you wanting the latest technology offered by DirecTV. Most on here think you should just "take what you can get" and be quiet.


First off DBSTalk has a wealth of information and on this very tired topic. The people who know little about Directv or all the info here would not know A from Adam when they get their system installed, I bet they are happy. It seems the complainers who do not get the newest receivers already knew how the lease of equipment works and the possibility of older equipment may be used. I cannot see the waste of time and money spent on people who have turned away an installer, and claimed failed equipment when its not...to name a few. We here did not create the "take what you can get" or take what you get lease plan.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

szls188 said:


> I love new Technology and when I checked out the new HR-24 on this site that was somthing I wanted so I called DTV to get whole home DVR service and upgrade to a HR 24 I was told that they could not guarantee I would get a 24 it could be a 22 or a 23 DTV said if I want an HR-24 I would have to purchases one from Sams Club or Costco. I have been DTV customer for over 10 years I know how the game works but they would not budge.
> 
> *Has anyone else had this problem?*


A shorter answer will be who hasn't.

You really want a HR24, then be a pain in the you know what of you know who.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> A shorter answer will be who hasn't.
> 
> You really want a HR24, then be a pain in the you know what of you know who.


You mean "gaming the system"? That's how some of the DirecTV fanboys on here refer to it. Be careful what you say!


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> A shorter answer will be who hasn't.
> 
> You really want a HR24, then be a pain in the you know what of you know who.


lol literally yeah...if you ask for the reciever to be sent to you from DTV then yeah you never know what your gonna get (its like a box of chocolates >.<) but the technician would have a better control of that if you ask them...IF you had the tech install option


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

szls188 said:


> I love new Technology and when I checked out the new HR-24 on this site that was somthing I wanted so I called DTV to get whole home DVR service and upgrade to a HR 24 I was told that they could not guarantee I would get a 24 it could be a 22 or a 23 DTV said if I want an HR-24 I would have to purchases one from Sams Club or Costco. I have been DTV customer for over 10 years I know how the game works but they would not budge.
> has anyone else had this problem?


By the way ... :welcome_s


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

upmichigan said:


> First off DBSTalk has a wealth of information and on this very tired topic. The people who know little about Directv or all the info here would not know A from Adam when they get their system installed, I bet they are happy.


You are very correct. When I ordered DTV, I never gave it a second thought as to what equipment I would get. It was not until I started reading about installations and DVR's that I found out about the HR24 and the H25. That's when I began to hope that I would get those models, but that would not have been a deal breaker. When the installer showed up, that's what he had with him. I did know that I was getting a slimline dish.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> You mean "gaming the system"? That's how some of the DirecTV fanboys on here refer to it. Be careful what you say!


 you dont know when to quit with the name calling do you ? your other thread got locked down now you gonna continue with the name calling in this thread. Its only TV man. Directv obviously isnt for you why not move on, everyone that disagrees with you isnt a fanboy.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> you dont know when to quit with the name calling do you ? your other thread got locked down now you gonna continue with the name calling in this thread. Its only TV man. Directv obviously isnt for you why not move on, everyone that disagrees with you isnt a fanboy.


The other thread got locked down because there was nothing left to discuss. I'm simply making a point to the TS that some on here will frown upon you for expecting a new box when you order it/request it from DTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

debell said:


> The other thread got locked down because there was nothing left to discuss. I'm simply making a point to the TS that some on here will frown upon you for expecting a new box when you order it/request it from DTV.


You're pushing your agenda, nothing more. The topic starter made their post over a year ago.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

wallfishman said:


> you dont know when to quit with the name calling do you ? your other thread got locked down now you gonna continue with the name calling in this thread. Its only TV man. Directv obviously isnt for you why not move on, everyone that disagrees with you isnt a fanboy.


No apparently we are puppets.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> No apparently we are puppets.


You look like a Muppet from your avatar.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You look like a Muppet from your avatar.


Yup! Controlled by the big bad Directv machine


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> You're pushing your agenda, nothing more. The topic starter made their post over a year ago.


I posted in here because the thread was pushed back up to the top because it was posted in before my post recently. Perhaps you should check that before you post. I have no agenda so you can relax, I just think it's hilarious how some of you take it so personally when someone says something bad about DTV.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Xsabresx said:


> No apparently we are puppets.





sigma1914 said:


> You look like a Muppet from your avatar.





Xsabresx said:


> Yup! Controlled by the big bad Directv machine


Thanks for proving my point! 

DirecTV has you guys in full control, it's like you're brainwashed into believing anything they do or say is the way it should be done and nothing else. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The folks at this site try their best to give out accurate information and do not deserve to be called names for it. Nowhere does DIRECTV promise a new receiver when you call, BTW I also had cable here too and never once saw a new receiver. There are third party online stores that sell new equipment, if that's what you want then order from them.

Stick to the topic, do not discuss each other and please STOP the namecalling.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

debell said:


> Thanks for proving my point!
> 
> DirecTV has you guys in full control, it's like you're brainwashed into believing anything they do or say is the way it should be done and nothing else. :lol:


I don't think that's what it is. They know how D* works and it's up to the consumer to take it or leave it. Simple as that.

When I first looked at D*, I did sign up, but then I cancelled with plenty of time because I didn't like certain things. I kept on checking and checking until finally, they were at a point that I liked. So I dropped TW and signed on with D*.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are some specific situations where you'll get a particular receiver, but the HR24 isn't one of them. There are conditions in place to guarantee an HR20, you won't get an H20 anymore, and the HR34 when it comes out will be guaranteed (at least until/if a similar HR35 comes out).

Other than that, Solid Signal is the best option.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Earlier this year when I requested Whole Home setup, I specifically asked the CSR for an HR24. She said that she couldn't guarantee one and the only way for me to do so was to buy it myself from Solid Signal.

Prior to that, I had never heard of Solid Signal.

Anyway, I bought it from them and once it arrived, I called back D* to schedule my WH setup.

That's it. No big deal. The D* CSR never tried to force me to continue with my order through them; rather, she was extremely helpful. She told me the D* policy and then told me an alternative solution that would meet my needs.

No complaints from me! If anything, praise to the CSR for letting me know about the alternative option, because I'm definitely glad I got the HR24. :up:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

If DirecTV has a huge inventory of HR23 and older receivers, maybe they should make it easier to purchase them.


----------



## chancho208 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have 2 HR21's that have ethernet connection. I have a SWM 8. Technical support was nice enough to activate the whole home dvr. I don't have deca filters or adapters anywhere. The system works perfectly. Now I am going to be adding a new receiver. If they send me the HR24 as my new receiver I understand you are not supposed to connect it via ethernet. I read that in the receiver manual "Never connect an Ethernet cable to an HR24 or H24 receiver with Whole-Home DVR service; this will disable the Whole-Home
network and disable playlist sharing." 

So my question is do I just need to connect the new HR24 via coax and they will all work together (since the deca adapter is built in)? or will I need to get deca adapters for my hr 21's so they are all on the same deca network? Also I don't know if I would need the deca router package or not? If it matters each of my HR 21's have splitters immediately behind the coax input with 2 lines coming into the 2 coax inputs. 

I would really appreciate any help you can give. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chancho208 said:


> I have 2 HR21's that have ethernet connection. I have a SWM 8. Technical support was nice enough to activate the whole home dvr. I don't have deca filters or adapters anywhere. The system works perfectly. Now I am going to be adding a new receiver. If they send me the HR24 as my new receiver I understand you are not supposed to connect it via ethernet. I read that in the receiver manual "Never connect an Ethernet cable to an HR24 or H24 receiver with Whole-Home DVR service; this will disable the Whole-Home
> network and disable playlist sharing."
> 
> So my question is do I just need to connect the new HR24 via coax and they will all work together (since the deca adapter is built in)? or will I need to get deca adapters for my hr 21's so they are all on the same deca network? Also I don't know if I would need the deca router package or not? If it matters each of my HR 21's have splitters immediately behind the coax input with 2 lines coming into the 2 coax inputs.
> ...


"In your case" plug the ethernet in to the 24. Doing this will disable the internal DECA.
Now what you read/posted is because "most customers" are using DECA and they DON'T want you to disable it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chancho208 said:


> I have 2 HR21's that have ethernet connection. I have a SWM 8. Technical support was nice enough to activate the whole home dvr. I don't have deca filters or adapters anywhere. The system works perfectly. Now I am going to be adding a new receiver. If they send me the HR24 as my new receiver I understand you are not supposed to connect it via ethernet. I read that in the receiver manual "Never connect an Ethernet cable to an HR24 or H24 receiver with Whole-Home DVR service; this will disable the Whole-Home
> network and disable playlist sharing."
> 
> So my question is do I just need to connect the new HR24 via coax and they will all work together (since the deca adapter is built in)? or will I need to get deca adapters for my hr 21's so they are all on the same deca network? Also I don't know if I would need the deca router package or not? *If it matters each of my HR 21's have splitters immediately behind the coax input with 2 lines coming into the 2 coax inputs. *
> ...


This ain't right.
Can you take a picture?


----------



## chancho208 (Nov 10, 2011)

That is exactly what the technical support person said. She said you shouldn't have that splitter behind your receivers. You have the 2 coax inputs on the back of an hr 21 and for some reason I have a splitter splitting my coax into 2 behind the receiver so both inputs have coax coming into them. I am not at home or I would take a picture for you. 

So If I get a HR24 you don't think I need to worry about connecting it with ethernet? It won't actually disable my current whole home dvr setup? It will just disable it if I was using the deca setup? 

Also, the techncial support person is sending my some deca filters for my HR21's. Should I put those on? Do they accomplish anything in my setup?

Thanks again.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

VOS is correct, when you are not using DECA you can plug the Ethernet into the HR24.

It only disconnects the internal DECA not the Whole Home. If you were using DECA instead of Ethernet then plugging in the Ethernet would disable the DECA, thus disabling the Whole Home for that DVR.

Confused yet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chancho208 said:


> That is exactly what the technical support person said. She said you shouldn't have that splitter behind your receivers. You have the 2 coax inputs on the back of an hr 21 and for some reason I have a splitter splitting my coax into 2 behind the receiver so both inputs have coax coming into them. I am not at home or I would take a picture for you.
> 
> So If I get a HR24 you don't think I need to worry about connecting it with ethernet? It won't actually disable my current whole home dvr setup? It will just disable it if I was using the deca setup?
> 
> ...


You're on a SWiM, which only needs/uses the SAT #1 input. Remove the splitter(s) and run the coax straight to the SAT/SWM input.
Whole Home/MRV doesn't care whether you're using DECA or ethernet. [only that you are networked]
If you disable the only DECA you have [the internal one on a 24] there is no need for any filters.
"The problem is": you're on an unsupported MRV, since you're using your own network, "so everything" the CSRs are going to tell you "doesn't count".


----------



## chancho208 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for clearing things up for me. I really appreciate it.


----------

